# My 140 Gallon build



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

I just got back to the hobby after stopping about 4 years ago. I wanted to do it right this time since I did make a lot of mistakes in the past. Thanks to the people here who guided me when I started in June. I just finished the setup and will be needing your advice as I go. Anyway, here are the pictures. Took me six months to do this because of changes and I took my time building the stand. I have also been busy and away mostly but here it goes.










Working on the stand







[/URL][/IMG]

Almost done.... just needed a second coat of paint


With the tank and sump 


This picture was last week. Took my RODI about 3 days to fill up the tank.







[/URL][/IMG]



This pic was taken last Sunday


I am dosing with ZeovitStart, ZeoFood and ZeoBak. I am hoping to add the first fish by this Saturday. I just finished the rock work and will be adding more photos.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

looks like a great start!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

very nice setup! fantastic work on that stand.


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice. Tagging along. Looks like a Primo Reef Acrylic work.


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've been offline for a while and just got back. The tank is doing ok. I may have to remove all the rocks and catch all the fish as I made a mistake of not quarantining a firefish. Now my tangs have ich. So annoying but lesson learned here. I'll be using chloroquine phosphate to try cure the fish.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome back to the salty side your build is looking great so far I like the wood work too..keep us update


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I can't even imagine how many man hours are in the tank stand. Love it.

Keep us updated on how you like the GHL Mitras. We didn't have much luck with them for SPS in our store but they do just fine for LPS.


----------

